# Never thought this day would come.....



## BEE74

*Well after almost 2 years ttc, 6 months of clomid, Gonal-f and 3x iui's we finally got our BFP. 

I tested the trigger out and it was gone by day 7. On 9dpiui I got a faint line, this started to get darker. I had my 1st Beta done 12dpiui as I had a bleed 11dpiui and thought it was all over. The first Beta came back at 158.... 2 days later it was 371. Am so happy to finally have our BFP but I am still very cautious as I know anything can happen. We have our first 6w 3d scan on November 13th so hoping to maybe be able to see the HB by then. 

I wish all you ladies the best of luck, heaps of baby dust and the deep down belief that it will happen and don't lose hope. Thank you to all the ladies who listened to me complain and offered me advice when I just didn't think I could go on with ttc. xx*
FRER from 15dpiui
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o175/Barrbcow/Album2/15DPIUI.jpg
Confirm+ IC from 17dpiui
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o175/Barrbcow/Album2/17DPIUI.jpg
progression on IC from 10-17dpiui(I know you ladies love to see progressions) lol
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o175/Barrbcow/Album2/progression10_17dpiui-1.jpg


----------



## familygirl30

Congratulations hun!


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations x


----------



## sixzigma

congratulation ! H & H 9 MONTHS


----------



## MrsC10

Congratulations!! H&H 9 months xx


----------



## maratobe

fantastic!!! congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## stayinhappy

So happy for you!!! Big big congrats to you!!


----------



## BEE74

Thanks Ladies, I am still very cautious and I don't think it will really sink in until our scan in 2 weeks :)


----------



## Beautifulbub

So happy for you!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## BEE74

Thanks Ladies, I really hope you all get your BFP's soon :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## akgrown

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Belinda! I am so so happy for you! H&H 9mo to you! We miss you!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## BEE74

Thanks Everyone, Thanks Kel...here is some baby dust...take it back to the thread and shower everyone in it! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kel21

Will do Belinda!! :)


----------



## Miaw

Awww congratulations, and HH 9 months.


----------



## Xxenssial

congrats


----------



## BEE74

Well , we had our first scan today, 6 weeks and got to see our little bean and it's HB was about 160bpm :happydance: Thought I would share our bean's first photo....due 5th July 2013.

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o175/Barrbcow/Album2/PB130216Small.jpg

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o175/Barrbcow/Album2/PB130218Small.jpg


----------



## borr.dg.baby

That is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## kel21

Great pic! So happy for you :)


----------



## BEE74

Thanks Ladies :)

Thanks Kel, I really hope you get your BFP soon, you deserve it! xxx


----------



## BEE74

Well just wanted to update and say that we had our 8 week 5 day scan today and our little bean is still going strong. HB was sitting at 150 and we saw our bean moving it's legs around during the scan. I have attached a pic, what a difference 2 weeks makes. Baby dust to all of you ladies, remember never give up! :)

https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o175/Barrbcow/Album2/PB290225.jpg


----------



## brittanyaliss

Aww congrats....


----------



## ElleT613

Congrats-- so cool to see those great pics of the bean!!


----------



## BEE74

Thanks ladies and tons of baby dust for you :)


----------



## wannabeprego

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/Animate-8.gif


----------



## BEE74

Thanks so much! Congrats on yours too! :)


----------



## Nyn

how wonderful!!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## BabyLove4Me

That's wonderful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BEE74

Thanks so much Ladies :flower:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## vichy

Thats great news! Congratulations :) H+H nine months xxx


----------



## aig2011

Bee- how are you doing? Hoping everything is going great with your pregnancy. :)


----------

